# What Music Conveys HIGH SPEED/MOTION? What Music Conveys STASIS/REST?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

What Music Conveys HIGH SPEED/MOTION? What Music Conveys STASIS/REST?

Thanks everybody! BTW I am new here on talkclassical and I enjoy bantering about out with all of you!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll start with a few:

Speed: 
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7, III
John Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine

Rest:
John Adams: Common Tones in Simple Time


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

A dance website listed the following for chase scenes or fast music:

William Tell Overture
Flight of the Bumble Bee
Khatchaturian's Sabre Dance
Brahms Hungarian Dance No. 5
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours from La Giaconda
Mozart's Alla Turca


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Speed: Mendelssohn's scherzo movements.

Stasis: Cage's number pieces.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

I have sleeping problems so i have made a habit of playing some restful music for 15-20 minutes when already in bed. This is some of the music that works for me

Almost anything from Part,Tavener,Takemitsu
Enescu Symphony#3 last movement
Barber Violin Concerto 1st movement
Goldberg Variations (in Glenn Gould's second recording)
Vaughan Williams the lark ascending
Selections from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Speed! Boulez: Répons. A very fast paced work, much of Boulez's output seems to be very fast paced actually!
Stasis, Feldman: For Philip Guston. And most other pieces from his later style.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Speed - The first of the three mantras of John Foulds is breathtaking.
Stasis - a lot of the music of Messiaen, Morton Feldman, Takemitsu, Maurice Ohana, Giacinto Scelsi


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Practically every piece of classical music contains sections of motion and sections of stasis.

Loud and soft, too.

Agitated and calm.

Dense and transparent.

And so forth.

Practically every piece.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Speed! Boulez: Répons. A very fast paced work, much of Boulez's output seems to be very fast paced actually!
> Stasis, Feldman: For Philip Guston. And most other pieces from his later style.


I agree on For Philip Guston, but the piece of Boulez could have a fast tempo but it doesn't convey the idea of speed.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

speed/motion: Michael Nyman - MGV


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Take a listen to the _entire_ Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor "Quasi una fantasia", Op. 27, No. 2, popularly known as the _Moonlight Sonata_. I think you'll experience both stasis (albeit a melodically satisfying one) and "high speed motion".

If that grabs your attention, turn to Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony in B minor, Op. 74,_ Pathétique _, especially mvts. 3 and 4, motion and stasis. And it doesn't get much better than that.

Of course, a lot of great classical music deals in the contrasts of these two states.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Speed: Third Movement, Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto.
The opposite: Any of the six sarabande from Bach's Keyboard Partitas.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Speed and rest at the same time: Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 2... a fine example how a single piece can balance both elements.

Speed: Beethoven's Sixth (Pastoral) Symphony.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Speed: To me, _O Fortuna_ from Orff's _Carmina Burana_ conveys speed somehow (with the exception of the very beginning).
Stasis: Feldman, _Piano and String Quartet_


----------

